# 2011 Cruze electricity works but won't turn (battery replaced)



## Fuzzy_Pepperknickle (Feb 22, 2015)

I've had this problem before. A quick fix was to have someone jump my car for me and I was good to go. Yesterday, the problem started again when I had to disassemble my driver side door to put the window back on track. After putting back the door panel, I tried to start my car but a message came on the dashboard that I've never seen before, "Service Airbag". After I saw that, I turned the key to start the car, a couple clicks but didn't start. So to 'fix' this problem, I had to jump start my car and it worked. Unfortunately, I tried to turn the car back on but I received the same message and it wouldn't turn on. The electricity started to faded, so I figure the problem was I needed to replace the battery. I replaced the battery - the electricity works but I still get the same message and the car won't even turn. Without the keys in the ignition, the radio is turned on? Not sure what the problem is here. I figured it is either the alternator or the starter. I see some other Cruze owners have had the same problem as I am. GM needs to figure out this problem.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The Service Airbag warning is the first clue. Pull your door apart again and check to verify all the electrical connections are secured. I know there's no air bag in the door itself but there are electrical connections there. Also, have you had your negative battery cable replaced? If not, get it replaced (extended special warranty coverage) to rule out this cable.


----------

